# Release type for 3d poll..



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

I use my Tru-ball pro diamond.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

3 finger BT Zenith here......:wink:.


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

Carter Target 3 but lots of practice with my Evolution plus.

hd


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

Carter Chocolate for everything.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

carter target 4 for everyting


----------



## D-Bak (Jan 17, 2005)

I use a back tension release for most of the season but towards the end I pull out the wrist strap and get tuned up for hunting season. I use the same bow for 3-d and hunting.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Bt/hinge for most everything...... I wish I could use it hunting but I don't think bambi would like the click......


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Zenith 4-finger BT.


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

how many use a bt release in the hunter class that dont use the bt hunting???????????


----------



## Big B (Feb 18, 2006)

I like my thumb trigger


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

right now I'm using a wrist release. I tryed a thumb but my scores were dropping and I was as consistant. I'd like to give it a try again though and keep practicing so I can get better and then stay with the thumb release.


----------



## boudreaux1 (Jun 16, 2006)

Thumb trigger shot like a BT.Works for me.


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

Tru Ball Bt Gold Ultra 3!! The best release that i have ever used!!!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Carter Target 4 and the new Carter Sensational!


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

carter just-b-cuz

camoham


----------



## PSE ROGUE (Jan 19, 2008)

tru ball ultra 3 sweet spot 2
BT


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

super x stan


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

TRU Ball HT


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

C.C. Porter CX1...Its an awesome relase, as well as a ArcheryTalk Sponsor!!!!


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*release*

tru ball copperhead glove


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

proXarchery said:


> super x stan


same here,


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

boojo35 said:


> Bt/hinge for most everything...... I wish I could use it hunting but I don't think bambi would like the click......


 Same here.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

the same one I use for hunting--Free Flight Loop glove


----------



## rocket83 (Dec 9, 2007)

*bernies*

Bernies Knuckle Under 4 finger for me..............


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

HAVE TRIED ALL THE OPTIONS AVAILABLE, LUV THE BACKTENSION BUT GONNA TAKE A TON OF PRACTICE, KEEP GOIN BACK TO THE OVERKILL TRIGGER.......:wink:


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

spot hogg sat night special


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Tru-Ball Sweetspot II, 3 finger.

Fully intend to hunt with it too.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Currently shooting a TRU Ball Pro-Diamond Extreme thumb trigger release.

Prior to the 2nd Leg of the IBO National, I shot a Carter Insatiable thumb release.


----------



## aearley (Mar 30, 2008)

Tru-Ball short-n-sweet. My wife took over my Carter. She shoots it better than I did anyway.:wink:


----------



## papapump (Jul 1, 2007)

Was shooting a Chocolate Addiction and bought a Solution 3 on AT a few weeks back. I love the S3. Great release...I'm never selling it.


----------



## wlw723 (Feb 10, 2008)

another vote for th short and sweet


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

I started with a Scott wrist strap now I'm getting used to the TruBall Sweet Spot II. I love it!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

im still shooting my Carter Solution 2. its a BT release with a safety.

Tony


----------



## GR5150 (Feb 11, 2006)

Zenith 3 finger and a Carter 2-shot, med spring


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

Tru Ball BT Gold Ultra 3 for 3ding
Tru BALL Xtreme for hunting


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Fletcher Flathead wrist release- no need for me to use something I wouldn't be hunting with.


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

Carter Solution 2.5, or Atension hinges...


----------



## Ravenshorn (Nov 1, 2006)

*Release*

I used a T.R.U Ball Chappy Boss w/talon head for a long time (about 10 yrs) extremely reliable IMO. My wife and son recently got me the Stan SX2 Super X Trio for my birthday and I love it. Very tight action, smooth, crisp, dependable and I’m able to get the trigger positioned exactly where I want it in the joint of my thumb. I’ll keep my Chappy Boss for hunting and for use as a backup. :wink:


Forgot one... the Siegfried Target Release. Very theriputicForgot one... the Siegfried Target Release. I use it in practice only, very therapeutic and helpful in separating aiming and releasing functions; allows for greater concentrating on aiming. Not very comfortable to shoot for long periods though, and that’s why I shoot the others.


----------



## PSE ROGUE (Jan 19, 2008)

tru ball ss2 ultra 3


----------



## fastarrow (Nov 19, 2003)

Truball trailboss for competition but a carter Little Bighorn hinge for practice.I like more controll over the release in outdoor conditions with a thumb trigger but I "load" it heavy with backtension and pull, not squeeze to initiate the release.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Sensastion, Ember for triggers....Evolution or Tru Ball HT for BT's


----------



## Rimfire Kid (Jun 3, 2006)

*Release*

Tru Ball Copperhead


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

BT hinge


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

Been shooting a 2 finger chrome stan. since the 80`s when bt releases were a joke but just this years at the NFAA national indoors i had the zenith guy put a zenith head on it to take the loop off the release and now i shoot a D loop.


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

tru ball trail boss


----------



## george myers (Dec 28, 2005)

evolution+.wouldn't draw a bow without it.


----------



## IBM (May 15, 2004)

*3D release*

Tru Ball BT Gold Ultra 3

Great release - Great company.


----------



## KCC (Aug 27, 2007)

*Release*

Tru-Ball ST 360 thumb trigger. I shoot it using back tension. I love this release


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

*Well!! The Poll is Closed??*

I'am now using the, "Stan SX2 Super Quattro" for 3-D, awsome release. I did have to give it some break in time however, but now its smooth as silk!! :grin: :thumb: Now!! for hunting i use my "Carter Chocolate Addiction" :thumb: Both are excellent realeases!!! :first:


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

TRU ball HT for me


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

tru ball BT Gold 4 Finger


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

Carter Backstrap works great for me!! But iam still torn if i want to take it hunting or not.


----------

